# Using iMovie to clip 4:3 to 16:9???



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Today someone asked me if I knew how to clip a 4:3 video to 16:9 using iMovie, he said that it was demonstrated at an Apple presentation but he couldn't remember how.

I have never used iMovie, and have no idea.

I am thinking he has to be confused with FCP, which I know even less about.

Does anyone know what he was talking about?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

iMovie has a "letterbox" plug-in that allows one to fake it. It's not exact so you won't necessarily get the true 16:9 ratio since it's controlled by sliders, rather than numeric input. The footage is cropped at the top and bottom and the user can shift the footage vertically to appear in the live area.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

so if one put it on a widescreen TV they would have black bars on all 4 sides of the image?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Yup.

iMovie can handle 16:9 footage so it'd be ideal to just film in that format if at all possible.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

What I think he is trying to do is convert a movie that is already letterboxed to pure 16:9.

oh well, thanks I will pass that on.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hmm. I believe Quicktime Pro has the ability to crop footage... if I recall correctly, he could just use it to trim the black bars.

~

EDIT: iMovie's project settings can be set to DV Widescreen format however I do not know how it would treat letterbox footage... I would assume it would be centered and would crop the 4:3 footage by default.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Hmm. I believe Quicktime Pro has the ability to crop footage... if I recall correctly, he could just use it to trim the black bars.
> 
> ~
> 
> EDIT: iMovie's project settings can be set to DV Widescreen format however I do not know how it would treat letterbox footage... I would assume it would be centered and would crop the 4:3 footage by default.


 Your on the right track Manny. you can use quicktime pro to mask, crop or rotate a movie, or add effects or edit. It really is $30 well spent.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

how do you crop video from inside Quicktime Pro?

I have Version 7, and the option doesn't appear obvious.

I can resize the video, but it isn't cropping, it is just compressing.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Trevor... said:


> how do you crop video from inside Quicktime Pro?
> 
> I have Version 7, and the option doesn't appear obvious.
> 
> I can resize the video, but it isn't cropping, it is just compressing.


Dont quote me on this, i have a hazy memory about an article i read a couple of years ago. This may give you enough to search google for a tutorial though. I believe you have to create a "mask" that has the black bars the appropriate size to crop your video. Then you apply the mask somewhere in QT Pro... (cant tell right now as I am at work running windows)


----------

